# My Lahori Shirazi Pair



## Magician




----------



## red check 200

Nice pair !
Why do these birds have no flight feathers ???


----------



## Jason Heidlauf

It,s hard to tell if they were cut or just pulled out .


----------



## Magician

I Pulled Out Cz From the person i bought he cutted there feathers wid scissor..


----------



## almondman

Good looking birds!


----------



## Magician

almondman said:


> Good looking birds!


thaNKS FOR liking mate


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Beautiful Lahores


----------



## YaSin11

Beautiful birds! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ahsan9702

Wàaaaaa I have one sherazi too xd I didn't knew


----------



## Ahsan9702

what do they feed on how do you make them healthy my shirazi silver hen is so weak 
and if you have a cock please contact me...


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Ahsan9702 said:


> what do they feed on how do you make them healthy my shirazi silver hen is so weak
> and if you have a cock please contact me...


It looks like your pigeon has an overgrown beak that might not allow it to eat a whole lot. I'm not sure on the procedure but you should look into trimming the beak


----------



## hamlet

Hello. I trimmed a pigeon's beak 2 days ago by myself. It bled both beacks but i had to use flour to stop the bleeding and it worked. Cut or file just a millimiter at a time.


----------

